# Java Applet bearbeiten



## ElLoco (23. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe bei sourceforge ein ftp upload programm (ZUpload) gefunden, dass ich gerne abändern will. Habe alles soweit geändernt. Und im Eclipse läuft auch alles ohne Probleme. Nur leider läuft dann im Browser nichts mehr. 

Leider habe ich damit noch keinerlei Erfahrung und benötige deswegen Hilfe.

Habe zuerst versucht das ganze wieder als Jar zu exportieren. Gab aber dann eine ClassNotFoundException.

Jetzt habe ich die HTML so:


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>ZUpload Applet</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<applet code="ZUpload.class" width="450" height="300" border="0">

<param name=archive value="jftp.jar" />
</applet> 

</BODY>
</HTML>
```

jetzt bekomme ich eine java.lang.SecurityException.

Kann mir irgendjemand dabei helfen?

Gruß


----------



## Runtime (23. Okt 2010)

Da hat das Applet wohl gegen die Sicherheitsregeln verstossen (lesen, srcheiben von Dateien, Systemproperties).


----------



## Runtime (23. Okt 2010)

Wenn man das Applet aus der jar laden will kommt der Fehler:

```
Laden: Klasse ZUplad.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: ZUplad.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Users\cyrill\Desktop\signed.jar\ZUplad\class.class (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 9 more
Ausnahme: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: ZUplad.class
```
lässt man das .class weg kommt der Fehler:

```
Laden: Klasse ZUplad nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: ZUplad
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Users\cyrill\Desktop\signed.jar\ZUplad.class (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.net.[url]www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown[/url] Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 9 more
Ausnahme: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: ZUplad
```

der code:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<applet codebase="signed.jar" code="ZUplad" width="600" height="400" alt="Da is scheisse passiert.."> </applet>
</body>
</hmtl>
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Okt 2010)

@Runtime: Der Fehler sollte dir aber selbst aufgefallen sein.
Du hast einen Schreibfehler im Namen der Klasse.

@ElLoco: Das Jar-File wird nicht in einem Parameter spezifiziert sondern direkt im Applet-Tag, wie von Runtime gezeigt.
Dazu kannst du auch mal die FAQ konsultieren, da wird das Einbinden erklärt.


----------



## Runtime (23. Okt 2010)

Aber wenn man den Schreibfehler korrigiert, dann gehts trotzdem nicht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Okt 2010)

Hab mir das ZUpload mal herunter geladen. Das mitgelieferte Beispiel funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## Schandro (23. Okt 2010)

Du musst das Applet höchstwahrscheinlich signieren. Immerhin versucht es ja eine Netzwerkverbindung aufzubauen...


----------



## Runtime (24. Okt 2010)

Wir habens schon geschafft. Wir haben das Applet signiert und eine fehlende jar hinzugefügt.


----------



## ElLoco (24. Okt 2010)

Also es läuft jetzt alles ohne Probleme. Es ging so wie es Runtime beschrieben hatte. Danke für die großartige Hilfe an alle die geantowrtet haben und vor allem an Runtime der gestern ein paar Stunden seiner Zeit geopfert hat um mir zu helfen 

Gruß ElLoco


----------

